# looking for 85 s12 ca20de servicemanual, any1 no a good place to buy 1



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

looking for a factory service manual for a datsun/nissan 84/85 s12 chassis, just need a good website to buy one from


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

www.craigslist.org


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

that site doesn't appear to have one, anywhere else?

if only it were an 87...


----------

